# Some SOE and MI5/6 equipment



## Glider (Feb 22, 2009)

I found a new Museum in Maldon England on Thursday which was unusual for two reasons

a) Everything in it, is owned by a Private Collector and its all original
b) It has some unusual items that relate to special operations during and after WW2

Some of these items were things that I had never heard of. Most of the items displayed were donated by Peter and Pru Mason, a real life married couple both of whom had active roles in the Secret Service. Peter was on operations towards the end of WW2 with Pru starting post war. 

There is little doubt that Peter helped Ian Fleming with some of the details for the James Bond books, an honour claimed by many but this seems to have more evidence behind them.

There were a number of items to do with historical periods but I have concentrated on this aspect.
If anyone in the UK is in the area I suggest a visit, its worth it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 22, 2009)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Glider (Feb 22, 2009)

A few more photo's.
I was very interested in the 1942 IR viewer, which was very small for the day being no larger than a water carried by every soldier. It looked very impressive but I have no details about the performance of this.


----------



## Glider (Feb 22, 2009)

Before I continue with the Secret Squirrel aspect there was one item that would make anyone think. It was a written order found in a Pill Box at Passchendale.

It reads

(1) This position will be held and the sectin will remain here until relieved
(2) The Enemy cannot be allowed to interfere with this Programme
(3) If the Section cannot remain here alive, it will remain here dead, but in any case it will remain here.
(4) Should any man through Shell Shock or such cause attempt to surrender he will stay here dead.
(5) Should all guns be blown out the Section will use Mills grenades and other novelties
(6) Finally, the position as stated will be held


----------



## Glider (Feb 22, 2009)

The Lapel Blade came to light when in 2005 Pru was going through security at an airport, apparently it woke the security people up. However they didn't find the Garrotting wire hidden inside the metal frame of her handbag.
She would have been in her 70's, a Mother in Law not to tangle with!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 23, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2009)

Great stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Glider, very interesting material. As far as the IR monocular is concerned, I'm not 100% sure, but I believe the effective visual range was in the region of 150 to 200 metres, possibly with an adjustable eyepiece to allow 3X magnification. This is based upon similar equipment, although slightly 'refined', dating from the 1950's, that I once had occassion to use. Hope this helps.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2009)

Airframes, don't wish to contradict, but a IR monocular that has 150-200m in that time frame would have been eons ahead of then current day technology of pre-Gen I. While you might be able to see inclement light at that range, the resolution would have been shite without much more modern collector plate and seperate illuminator.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2009)

You're quite right Matt. What I failed to state was, that the maximum range, IIRC, was 150 to 200m in good, clear air, without any haze or moisture. Even then, the resolution, as you quite rightly pointed out, was not at all good, with anything at that range that was visible, being just a blur of shape and shadow.
The best results I seem to recall, were around 75 metres, and even then, the image was far from sharp or clear. The equipment had, we were told, been manufactuted in the mid-fifties, and was not that different from the early types used during WW2. BTW, the reason for using this at the time (late 70's), was to simulate the use of captured, 'second rate' equipment on a particular exercise. I have to admit at a little cheating, and collecting some Int by using the 'Starlight' 'scope I'd hidden in my Bergen! Who cares who wins, as long as it's me!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2009)

Great stuff Glider...


----------



## Glider (Feb 25, 2009)

Airframes and Matt
Thanks for your information,I guessed tht it wouldn't have a massive range but was impressed with how small and neat it was. All other early NV equipment that I had seen tended to be big lumpy things that I wouldn't want to carry far.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool. Really liked the cigarette gun and the pipe gun. I thought that kind of equipment existed only in James Bond movies.

Nice post.

Cheers


----------



## Glider (Feb 25, 2009)

A few last photo's


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2009)

More good stuff Glider, I'm going to have to pay a visit when I'm down that way. I like the whisky flask, which looks very like one I was given, along with matching, interlocking 'cups', when I left the Forces. Only ever used it twice, in the days when I could still ski !


----------

